# Good blushes for NC25 skin



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 15, 2010)

I need recommendations for good blushes for NC25 skin. I have dark blond hair, that is lightened, and I have green eyes. I really could use some recommendations, especially for MAC and NARS. At the moment I mostly use MAC Dainty, NARS Desire, NARS Taos and NARS Lovejoy.

I find that cool toned blushes look strange on me, but maybe I just haven't tried the right one yet, so try me!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 16, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## cipelica (Feb 16, 2010)

I am also NC25 and I have:
1. Strada - discont, but fantastic conture blush, also good on its own
2. Blushbaby - I think taht you should get this one, very natural
3. Springsheen - warm peach with gold shimmer, look this one also
4. Peachykeen - it is a bit pinkier the Springsheen, and the shimmer is peachy-pink, ok this one also
5. Dollymix - I got it because all these ravees, but I it does not work on me, toooooooo pink, even applyed with 187
6. Stark naked-  discont. cool toned with gold sheen
7. Pinch O Peach - not peach at all, pink
8. Pink Swoon  - cool, bubble gum pink, too cool toned for you
9. Beath of Plum - also cool toned, plumish
10. Fleur Power - fantastic, pink coraly satin color, look this one also
11. Buff - pretty natural, jet peachy toned, like Strada but more on the peach matte side

My rec: Blushbaby, Springsheen, Peachykeen, Fleur Power, Buff


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 16, 2010)

Springsheen is gorgeous, I would try it on.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to have my eye on Pink Swoon. Do you think it's too cool for me?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 16, 2010)

If you can get your hands on Don't Be Shy from Barbie which is like Pink Swoon I would get that instead bc for me, its less cool than PS and I am also NC25/30.

Other recs:

Peaches (my fav!)
Springsheen (another fav!)
Stark Naked
Gentle 
Merrily


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Feb 17, 2010)

Peaches
Melba
peachykeen
Dame
Style
Sunbasque(  i use this for contouring)

try the new collection "ripe peach"


----------



## VintageAqua (Feb 17, 2010)

Blushbaby, springsheen, melba and strada are my faves!


----------

